
Paysa.com Has Shut Down - alfozan
https://www.paysa.com/
======
barbaraJAN
Do we know why?

------
zuhayeer
Check out my startup [https://levels.fyi](https://levels.fyi) as an
alternative!

Seems like they were acquired by private equity last year and have finally
sunsetted the product

